# Opus Road Bikes



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I recently decided to get a road bike to train for mountain bike racing. After much searching I decided to go with Opus, which is manufactured in Montreal. I happen to have the Alto model, which is a modest, entry level race bike, ideal for my purposes. 

I was curious if anyone rides Opus bikes and has any opinions on, or experience with them? There is little information about Opus bikes out there, although they have been around for several years. I wish I could tell you what I think of this bike, but I have nothing to compare it with. And my extensive mountain biking experience won't help much. Obviously I know what to look for in bike fit and components, but ride quality is less obvious. The good news is that I love riding the damned thing and especially enjoy out-of-saddle hammering on climbs. But then there are few mountain bikers who don't appreciate the superior power transfer and responsive ride of a road bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Seem to be lots around here*

I live in Victoria, BC, Canada, and there are quite a few around here, although I've never ridden one myself. I watched a high-level crit downtown last week, and there were lots of fancy looking Opus rigs in the various races.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Opus is a brand of bikes produced by the same company that produces Rocky Mountain bikes.

It is a Canadian company and generally well regarded and represents pretty good value for money.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I must admit, the price was right for what the 2006 Opus Alto offered. I paid $2000 for it with pedals (Crank Brothers Quatro SL). Not all that cheap, but probably $600 cheaper than an equivalent Trek model.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*ProCycle*

I heard these were from the company that makes CCM bikes - named ProCycle


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Pro-cycle also owns the Rocky Mountain and Oryx brands as well as Opus.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I am fairly certain that ProCycle owns Rocky Mountain, Oryx, CCM, etc, but not Opus.

As far as I know OGC (Outdoor Gear Canada) is the Opus distributor and Opus is an independent manufacturer located in Montreal (Ville St. Laurent, to be exact).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

serious said:


> I am fairly certain that ProCycle owns Rocky Mountain, Oryx, CCM, etc, but not Opus.


Opus is not listed as a ProCycle division: http://www.procycle.com/en/divisions.asp

On the other hand, where are Opus frames actually manufactured (as opposed to "designed" and "assembled")?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

As with many bike vendors, my understanding is that Opus gets much of the manufacturing done in Asia (meaning tube manufacturing) and then assembles bikes in their Ville St-Laurent factory.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Looked that way to me too, but I wasn't sure and I've never heard of Opus. Regardless, those are nice looking bikes.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

i just got an 07 alto, real pretty, yet to ride it due to all the darned snow


----------

